# Would you rather...



## Cespian (10/3/16)

I am pretty sure everyone is familiar with this game, but I shall post my favourite few that I have been struggling to answer for a very long time, please feel free to add your "would you rather" questions:

Would you rather:
Have constant hiccups for the rest of your life
OR
Always feel like you need to sneeze but never able to

Would you rather:
Have coitus with a goat and nobody knows
OR 
Dont have coitus with a goat and everybody thinks that you did

Would you rather:
Have no knees
OR
No elbows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Would you rather:
> Have no knees
> OR
> No elbows


Would you rather have a brilliant mind that the galaxy knows, but confined to life support.
or 
Be the village idiot and never be aware of it.

This is limiting thinking, but the fact of the matter is that there are infinite shades of grey between the polar opposites.
Yeah, I jacked your thread, my bad.


----------



## Cespian (10/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Would you rather have a brilliant mind that the galaxy knows, but confined to life support.
> or
> Be the village idiot and never be aware of it.
> 
> ...



Crap... I think I would rather be the village idiot... wouldn't take much to keep me happy! Although, being the smartest/most intellegent, I could probably find ways of communicating through the need of life support and share my knowledge... but I would be as unhappy as someone who just broke their Reo that they initially sold their life belongings for. 

PS. Myself and my wife played this game until 23:30 last night

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/3/16)

@Cespian Yeah, Id rather be a cricket or rugby player instead of Stephan Hawkings too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/3/16)

Would you rather:

Find a dead cockroach in your salad at christmas lunch in your best friends house.
Send your S.O. on a date with their dream movie star, all expenses covered by said movie star including transport and a honeymoon suite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (10/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Would you rather:
> 
> Find a dead cockroach in your salad at christmas lunch in your best friends house.
> Send your S.O. on a date with their dream movie star, all expenses covered by said movie star including transport and a honeymoon suite.



I would literally eat said cockroach before I even consider option 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (10/3/16)

Would you rather:

Have your thoughts broadcasted so that everyone always knew what you were thinking

OR

Never allowed to wear clothes

(i.e Mind exposed or body exposed)


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

I would choose to feel like sneezing, have coitus with a goat, have no knees, and send my SO on a date with her favourite movie star (I think it might be Anthony Hopkins and she is only 29, so she would love that and no worries for me!).

Here's one my varsity friends and I never came to an agreement on, despite the immense amounts of money my father sunk into me spending time there...

Imagine your SO was a mermaid, would you rather:

a) Top half human, bottom half fish
b) Top half fish, bottom half human

There is only ONE correct answer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (10/3/16)

Stosta said:


> I would choose to feel like sneezing, have coitus with a goat, have no knees, and send my SO on a date with her favourite movie star (I think it might be Anthony Hopkins and she is only 29, so she would love that and no worries for me!).
> 
> Here's one my varsity friends and I never came to an agreement on, despite the immense amounts of money my father sunk into me spending time there...
> 
> ...



Damn you @Stosta !!! LOL

I had a really messed up response typed up but I don't believe it is appropriate for a public forum... I basically weighed up pro's and cons and after identifying that most marital needs and desires can be fulfilled with option a, that shall be my hard choice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (10/3/16)

So, my final one for the day aimed at the guys (girls please close your eyes):

Would you rather...
Have a nipple sized ding-dong
OR
Ding-dong sized nipples

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

First the scenario:
You're single, its an international midnite flight to wherever, at 1am a very attractive stranger propositions you to hook up, as is required to become members of the "Mile High Club".(ie sex not cannabis)
*Would you rather, *(sex in both scenarios in case anyone thinks they're getting short changed)

Accept a R10000 payment from said stranger for sex and be officially be recognised as a "Mile High" member, or
Still consent to sex, reject the payment, but never be officially recognised in the "Club" although aforementioned stranger becomes a card carrying member.

ps, the strangers gender is of your choosing, either straight or skeef.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> First the scenario:
> You're single, its an international midnite flight to wherever, at 1am a very attractive stranger propositions you to hook up, as is required to become members of the "Mile High Club".(ie sex not cannabis)
> *Would you rather, *
> 
> ...



So it's no sex but cash and club membership vs sex without cash and club membership ?


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So it's no sex but cash and club membership vs sex without cash and club membership ?


Oops, that needs an edit cos its sex in both intances, but cash for membership.


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Oops, that needs an edit cos its sex in both intances, but cash for membership.




So it's cash and membership VS no cash and discretion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So it's cash and membership VS no cash and discretion.


Not so much discretion, more like obscurity.


----------



## Cespian (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> First the scenario:
> You're single, its an international midnite flight to wherever, at 1am a very attractive stranger propositions you to hook up, as is required to become members of the "Mile High Club".(ie sex not cannabis)
> *Would you rather, *(sex in both scenarios in case anyone thinks they're getting short changed)
> 
> ...



I aint answering. In case my wife figures out my ecigssa handle... just in case

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I aint answering. In case my wife figures out my ecigssa handle... just in case



The disclaimer does state the figurative being "you're single"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Not so much discretion, more like obscurity.



Correction then...

Money and guaranteed membership vs obscurity.....

Well since the aforementioned stranger gets to be a card carrying member there will always be that shadow of a doubt that possibly I helped to enlist her to the club. My actions may have been what got her to card carrying status.....

Mystery has always been more lucrative to me than money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (15/3/16)

Would you rather:

Spend the day actually working and getting things done
OR
Spend the day reading threads on Ecigssa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Would you rather:
> 
> Spend the day actually working and getting things done
> OR
> Spend the day reading threads on Ecigssa



i do both

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Would you rather:
> 
> Spend the day actually working and getting things done
> OR
> Spend the day reading threads on Ecigssa


Man I'm about to dish out "Dumb" rating (although it doesn't exist... Weird...)! Of course I would prefer to work (Boss is watching me type)!!

As a side note, I seriously need to take my meds and calm down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (15/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i do both



Give this man a Bell's!

@Stosta The amount of times I find myself asking this question throughout the day is too damn high! I was 15 minutes late to a meeting yesterday because I was reading something on here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Give this man a Bell's!
> 
> @Stosta The amount of times I find myself asking this question throughout the day is too damn high! I was 15 minutes late to a meeting yesterday because I was reading something on here.


Haha! I literally lol'ed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Give this man a Bell's!
> 
> @Stosta The amount of times I find myself asking this question throughout the day is too damn high! I was 15 minutes late to a meeting yesterday because I was reading something on here.



i'm working in a remote office so only my laptop with me today. i have the forum loaded as an open tab (amongst others) and i also have it open on my phone and tapatalk.

if i get a notification (my phone is the fastest) it swap over to chrome and look at my 1st tab for a notification. if nothing then i continue to work and check on my phone if i'm not overly busy.

i could skip through a ton of whatsapp and sms messages for the day but still see whats going on here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Give this man a Bell's!
> 
> @Stosta The amount of times I find myself asking this question throughout the day is too damn high! I was 15 minutes late to a meeting yesterday because I was reading something on here.



the only reason i love chrome as a browser : picking up where i left off between my desktop, ipad and phone...

so the walk from the 3rd floor to the 7th floor and back.... im still browsing around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Would you rather :

have everything you’ve ever wanted but you die in one year or live your life as it is now?


----------



## Cespian (15/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i'm working in a remote office so only my laptop with me today. i have the forum loaded as an open tab (amongst others) and i also have it open on my phone and tapatalk.
> 
> if i get a notification (my phone is the fastest) it swap over to chrome and look at my 1st tab for a notification. if nothing then i continue to work and check on my phone if i'm not overly busy.
> 
> i could skip through a ton of whatsapp and sms messages for the day but still see whats going on here



Got a similar setup, although, the forum seems to take priority. So I would take a random break, and find myself spending an hour or 2 catching up on threads without even realising... naturally then need to take my work home with me and finish up.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Got a similar setup, although, the forum seems to take priority. So I would take a random break, and find myself spending an hour or 2 catching up on threads without even realising... naturally then need to take my work home with me and finish up.



work stays at the office... rule 1

get in early or work later if you on a big project but try as best as you can to separate work life from personal life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (15/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Would you rather :
> 
> have everything you’ve ever wanted but you die in one year or live your life as it is now?



What if... part of everything I've ever wanted is to live for longer than a year? 

**endless paradox**

I would probably choose option 2 though


----------



## blujeenz (15/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> live your life as it is now


We're a product of where we've been and I like who I am, so option 2 for me please.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> live your life as it is now



Definitely option 2. I dunno what jooses and mods will be out in a year, so how would I know that it's not part of what I want ?

Off Topic:
I went to a fortune teller and she told me 'You'll be poor until you are 40 years old.'. Very excited I asked her 'And then?'
She said 'And then you'll get used to it...'

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------

